# cajas de tres vias



## anukdia (Feb 6, 2008)

Me podrian indicar donde encontrar esquema del conexionado interior de una caja de 3 vias.
Hay algo que no entiendo. Si dicen 8 ohmios como se consigue si cada altavoz o parlante son tambien de 8 ohmios


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola, estas paginas, creo resuelven tus dudas ,suerte un saludo
http://ccs.exl.información/calc_cr.html#first
http://www.eucor-online.com/altavoces/conexión_de_altavoces.htm
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/potencia/Potencia.html


----------



## anukdia (Feb 7, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 7, 2008)

Hola soy eduard y creo poder ayudarte un poco con este tema.

Primero si lo que quieres es un bafle de 3 vias no tienes ningun problema, cada via necesita 8Ohms y tienes 3 parlantes de 8Ohms.

ahora hay 2 cálculos en audio paa calcular impedancias.

1)Conección en serie de las impedancias: Si tienes 2 o + impedancias y las conectas en serie las impendancias se suman. ej. 4Ohms y 6 Ohms = 10 Ohms.
2)conexión en paralelo de las impedancias: Si tienes 2 o + impedancias y las conectas en paralelo la impedancia final sera igual al producto de las impedancias sobre la suma de las mismas. ej. 2Ohms 4Ohms y 6 Ohms: 2 x 4 x 6 / 2 + 4 + 6 = 4Ohms

luego t dejo un adjunto para que lo leas con tiempo.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo de nuevo. Tu problema podría resolverse agregando un parlante o tweeter de 8 ohms más, de la siguiente manera.

8 x 8 / 8 + 8 = 4Ohms luego repites esto con otros dos parlantes y estos grupos los conectas en serie.


----------



## anukdia (Feb 11, 2008)

Eduard, intento comprenderlo pero me cuesta.
en  la primera opcion --caja de 3 vias con parlantes de 8 oh. dices que no hay problema yo según la formula si que los veo ya que 8 x 8 x 8 /8+8+8 es 512/ 24 = 21.33 oh que tendria la caja. ? me lo expliquen.


----------



## leonin (Mar 10, 2008)

Aca te adjunto un PDF breve, consiso y muy didactico, en las pags 8 y 9 esta explicada tu respuesta paso a paso y con ilustraciones.


----------

